
Google Design builds a tool to “tune out” toxic comments - callil
https://medium.com/google-design/tuning-out-toxic-comments-with-the-help-of-ai-85d0f92414db
======
Jamwinner
A single instance of being censored, soft or otherwise, sends more people
running from a discussion than a slew of 'toxic' comments. If discussion
cannot take place without fear of ai misinterpreting me, It will impeade more
than it helps. To me, this whole concept and apporoach by google is toxic.
Their guile of couching it as diversifying communication is particularly gag
inducing.

